# Any one know where to get blank Contracts?



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey there anyone know where you can get some blank contracts for residential plowing? I got screwed just taking peoples word a few years ago when i plowed for myself. Now i am back in it for myself and need a little help. Either that or anyone want to send me and email with some examples? I dunno maybe staples sells something like this? Thanks Guys! 
Jon


----------



## DuraMaxAllison (Sep 13, 2006)

*contracts*

up in ontario they have this standard contract that many people use... i use bits and pieces of it for my commercial accounts but need something a lil more simpler for my new residential accounts...any ideas ??

http://www.horttrades.com/displaynews.php?n=359


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Plow Contract*

:waving: Crossbone,
Send me a private message with your email address and I'll attach what I use for a contract. You can use it as an example and modify it to your needs. Duramax i just sent it to you. Did you get it? 

Pale Rider


----------



## DuraMaxAllison (Sep 13, 2006)

*residential*

just your note..no attachment .


----------



## Rodeo Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Contracts*

I can do the same for you if you would like. The one I created is very inclusive, and covers areas that a lot of Snow removal contracts do not. E-mail me at:
[email protected]


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's an older one I used.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36979


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Grandview, mind if I use your blank contract? I would change all the info at the top to my own. But would leave the 24 hr service box with your number   Just kidding Hopefully you don't mind Thanks Andrew


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As long as you stay out of my area you can use it. For conplaints call [email protected]#$-*&^% !


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I wouldnt wish any more headaches on anyone!! I have pleanty. Plus I live in ne ohio, so no worries, hey if we lived closer we could work together, take the area by storm. xysport


----------



## Grassguru32 (Oct 24, 2005)

Rodeo Rider said:


> I can do the same for you if you would like. The one I created is very inclusive, and covers areas that a lot of Snow removal contracts do not. E-mail me at:
> [email protected]


Could you email me a copy of your contract please [email protected].


----------

